# The keto recipe bible!!



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

Hiya peeps,

I dnt know if this has been done before, i hope not cos i dnt want to waste peoples time (if it has i apolagise) but i started my keto diet today and was lookin at my meals(chicken, turkey, peanut butter, nuts and cottage cheese ) and i know im guna get sik of eatin the same borin stuff everyday.

So i was hopin to start this thread and make it a big 1 for every 1 to post their keto meals and recipes on so we can all share ideas and help each other out cos im a bit stuck on ideas lol cheers guys  :beer:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know any "recipes" per se. I can help you out with foods you can eat though:

Beef

Turkey

Chicken

Any other sort of cattle or poultry

Any type of fish

Hard cheeses

Various soft cheeses with 0 carbs

Double cream

Single cream

Nut butters (in small amounts)

Nuts (in small amounts)

Green veg (in small amounts)

Olive oil

Flax oil

Macademia nut oil

Virtually any nut oil I would imagine

Butter

Eggs

That's all I can think of as of now. I wouldn't eat cottage cheese if I were you mate.


----------



## bearman (Feb 22, 2009)

this a good thread, looking forward to some of the replies as i start my keto again tommorow


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

i read that cottage cheese was ok to eat in the keto diet, consider cottage cheese out of my diet, i find it minging anyway


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Ardasnails said:


> i read that cottage cheese was ok to eat in the keto diet, consider cottage cheese out of my diet, i find it minging anyway


OK in what sense? It has something like 3.5g carbs per 100g. A standard portion would be 300g, so that's over 10g of carbs from one protein serving. IMO anything containing a high amount of milk sugars is off the menu.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> OK in what sense? It has something like 3.5g carbs per 100g. A standard portion would be 300g, so that's over 10g of carbs from one protein serving. IMO anything containing a high amount of milk sugars is off the menu.


Could you run me through 1 regular day on Keto diet for you if it's not too much bother?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Could you run me through 1 regular day on Keto diet for you if it's not too much bother?


Sure mate. This is exactly what I eat Sun-Thu. Then from Friday to Saturday is carb-fest.

07:00

ECA stack

45 mins cardio

08:00

5 whole eggs

10:30

25g protein power

50ml dbl cream

13:00

100g cooked chicken breast

40g peanut butter

16:00

25g protein power

50ml dbl cream

17:30

Train - 45 mins

19:00

175g cooked mince (rinsed)

25g cheese

21:30

5 whole eggs

5 fish oil caps daily

10g fibre to be consumed ED

Works out at 2265/9.1/181.5/159.82 cals/carbs/protein/fat

Progress so far has far exceeded my expectations, though it is the first time I've used stimulants and testosterone when cutting.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for that mate, i think i'd be completely starving on that diet, but it's interesting to know as ketosis does seem like a very effective way to cut. I'm about to start a 10 week test cycle and will be looking to cut following it so i'm just putting in some research now in advance of that.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Thanks for that mate, i think i'd be completely starving on that diet, but it's interesting to know as ketosis does seem like a very effective way to cut. I'm about to start a 10 week test cycle and will be looking to cut following it so i'm just putting in some research now in advance of that.


It's a double edge sword really mate. Because ketosis is identical to starvation as far as the body is concerned, you have to have cals slightly lower than a higher carb diet as the thyroid will be somewhat slowed. However, the amazing thing about ketosis is that it seriously suppresses the appetite and my huge appetite is the one thing that leads to me fcuking up diets. So from one big appetited guy to another, this works!

Apart from all the stuff that I've already mentioned, on this diet you're always a max of 5 days from having a huge carb up, so whereas on a moderate carb diet you have all week to wait for a single cheat meal, then you eat it, probably feel guilty and look worse the next day, with this diet you have 36-48 hours of eating loads of carbs, you feel great afterwards and look fcuking awesome afterwards! The body is constantly being shocked, insulin is controlled, you're never really hungry, there are no foods that are forbidden etc etc. That being said, the end results will of course speak for themselves. The last week has brought quite amazing progress tbh, but there's a guy on another forum who seems to have plateaued on fairly low calories with this. Hopefully it won't happen to me though as I know the tricks of the trade.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

If you don't like cottage cheese try Cream Cheese - the full fat stuff.

Sainsbury's Organic full fat cream cheese is something like 0.9g carbs / 100g


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Sounds like a great diet, but if the cals are still reasonably high how does this cause starvation? Is it just the proportions?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Keto diets aren't just about calorie defecit - although they work best if there is one - they are about altering the food source used by the body to change how it creates energy. By removing carbs the primary food source becomes fats and at the same time body fat is used as an energy source.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Starvation of glucose in the body so it switch to burning fat essentially.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Right I see, cheers.

(can i ask more related Qs or should i start a thread)


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Theres a lot of threads to be read first mate, take a look!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I just knocked together another concoction. 1 packet of blackcurrent sugar free jelly, with 40g of coconut oil, 400ml boiling water, 400ml cold water, 500g creamed coconut, 500g Quark, and 160g unflavoured whey isolate. Cant wait for it to set and eat it tomorrow, not done the maths, but should be <10g carbs per serving (6 servings)


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

im on it !


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Forgive me for saying this Big man but it sounds pretty errr.. unappetizing.. :whistling:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

It is probably terrible, but when you are less than 4 weeks out from a show, and your food is pretty bland at best, it tastes like a dream. I usually make the same recipe with double cream instead of cream coconut, but ran out of double cream. It tastes delish. I'll let you know what the cream coconut replacement tastes like tomorrow.


----------

